
Microsoft's reveals its internal marketing technology stack - rajeck
http://chiefmartec.com/2017/03/microsoft-shares-marketing-stack-stackies-awesome/
======
rajeck
..and it's not all Microsoft products.

The diagram was submitted as an entry for martech.com's 'stackies' award - and
is worthwhile reading for anyone who wants to know which marketing
technologies the big guys are using.

